

Carl Icahn just started a blog - lots of rants - dangoldin
http://www.icahnreport.com/

======
dcurtis
Wow, I thought he was just some obnoxious prick, but he's actually an
extremely intelligent guy.

He gets American business.

~~~
henning
A lot of blogs run by high-profile business figures are wishy-washy buzzword-
riddled bullshit.

It looks like this guy, though, could turn out to be the Zed Shaw of corporate
America.

------
jimbokun
Preach it Carl!

"They reward the CEO with pay packages and bonuses when the stock is
floundering or the CEO is leaving the company. Corporate performance and the
shareholders welfare seldom enter the picture. What kind of democracy is this?
There is no accountability."

I don't mind CEOs who make a lot of money for shareholders also making a lot
of money for themselves. But CEOs doing a bad job and still making extravagant
sums because of quid pro quo relationships among the executive class is
nothing short of fraud.

------
jonknee
> © 2008 Copyright of Icahn Blog LLC

All business. Always.

~~~
ljlolel
By starting a separate corporation, he guards his personal fortune from
potential liability payments. He's got billions of dollars, so he wants to
avoid losing any of it to greedy lawyers who push people to sue for marginal
slights.

------
notauser
Obviously a lot of these posts are the result of recent Yahoo fights -
especially the poison pill one.

I have some sympathy for what he suggests (company board members should always
fear for their lives... errr... jobs) but it is necessary to have _some_
stability.

Short term thinking already drives a lot of US companies, making radical
strategic action hard. Speeding up the process to remove boards to a single
EGM (as he suggests) could cripple the ability to do any kind of long term
planning.

------
sspencer
He's a pretty fair writer. I wonder if any of it is ghostwritten?

Interesting posts nonetheless. I hope he starts posting rants about Yahoo!
soon...

~~~
byrneseyeview
[http://blogs.reuters.com/reuters-
dealzone/2008/03/06/icahn-l...](http://blogs.reuters.com/reuters-
dealzone/2008/03/06/icahn-loses-battle-to-his-own-lawyers/)

"So far, however, readers wanting a fix of the latest Icahn blast on The Icahn
Report, have been disappointed, with the site simply sporting a dour picture
of Icahn with the notation, "blog coming soon."

At a meeting last night, Icahn explained that he’s not suffering from writers’
block, but said his lawyers are stopping him. "Every night, I write for an
hour and they tear it up," said Icahn with a sardonic laugh. "

------
axod
Forgive me, but who is he?

~~~
palish
Um, don't downvote axod for this innocent question. What's the point of that?

axod: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Icahn>

~~~
axod
thanks. And -4 downmod for my follow up. I guess I should have done my
research :/ just never heard of him before that's all.

~~~
palish
Yeah, those types of questions are easier to ask Google than to ask forums.
_However_ , it is really silly to penalize people for asking questions.

My father once said something to me that turned out to be valuable, and I
still try to follow his advice: "Only ask a question when you're truly stuck."

------
imp
Who quotes themself on the header of their blog? Shouldn't that be some kind
of inspriational quote from someone else?

~~~
dangoldin
I think when you are Carl Icahn you can do whatever you want.

~~~
cglee
I get the sentiment, but this type of title worship is precisely what he's
preaching against (when you're the CEO, you can do whatever).

~~~
dangoldin
I agree with you. My comment was meant to be sarcastic. It's a good idea to
try reading articles or posts before you know who the author is and judge them
based on the merit of that. Knowing the author affects your judgement.

------
edw519
Sometimes the best commercial is to put the boss right out front.

When Chrysler had trouble selling cars, personable Lee Iacocca did the TV ads
himself. Wendy's is still looking for a spokesman half as good as Dave Thomas.
And who could forget Remington's Victor Kiam, "I liked the shaver so much, I
bought the company."

Technology has changed but the basic idea endures. What better way to promote
your cause in a battle among high tech goliaths? The boss's blog, what else.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I'm pretty sure I've been subscribed to the feed since before the Yahoo deal.

------
dpapathanasiou
It'll be interesting to see what kinds of comments he allows.

------
JimEngland
My hero!

